# Just found out I'm having my 3rd boy.......



## dollych

Words can't describe how devastated I am feeling right now. I feel awful for saying this, but I wanted a little Girl so badly. I really should be happy that he is ok, but I can't. I'm so devastated.
I had really bad GD when I found out I was having my second boy 2 years ago and it's happening all over again.
I really can't believe I am having another Boy..... This is so hard to say, but I will never have the Daughter I so much longed for. This is Deffo our last baby.

I swayed for this baby as well. I really do not believe swaying works and it's 50/50 every time. No stupid diet will work or timing. I did a very very strict sway, lost over a stone and went down to 8 stone, went completely veggie and made DH take supplements. I took Rephresh, it was the ' perfect sway' and none of it has worked. I did lots and lots of praying too.

I just can't believe I am even writing this, I was so convinced I was getting my princess this time. I'm so stupid to even believe a diet or timing would work. I just feel like such a horrible person for not wanting this baby.
Please don't judge me, I just can't tell anybody how I am feeling. My husband doesn't understand and just says I should be grateful.
Xx


----------



## lindblum

:hugs: i was feeling similar when i found out i was having my third girl with a bit of disbelief mixed in. I was convinced they got it wrong! but no. 
It did take me a while to get over. I think its ok for you to be sad about it, your feelings are valid. I think everyone here knows that longing feeling. I'm sorry you didn't get your girl x


----------



## Eleanor ace

I'm really sorry you didn't get your girl and that you are feeling so bad :hugs:. It sounds cliche but give yourself time to feel how you feel and try not to feel guilty, you can't help wanting a girl :hugs:


----------



## george83

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry your feeling like this sweetie. Part of me wants to say that I can understand how you feel - I'm pregnant with my third and I'm assuming my third boy and I so desperately want a baby girl - but I'm still team yellow at the minute so i can't fully imagine it. 

Do you think you'll feel better once you've had time to accept it? I can't imagine the feeling ever goes away, I genuinely feel a stab in my heart every time I hear of somebody else getting their girl. I hope you start to feel excited soon x x


----------



## lau86

I'm so sorry you're not getting a little girl. Of course you know your boy will be gorgeous and loved but I understand it's hard to see that now. Be kind to yourself, go slow and things will improve x x


----------



## katherinegrey

I'm so sorry you're feeling this way :hugs:
I also had a failed sway for this baby, and I definitely felt it was harder to accept. When I did everything 'perfect' for a girl and it's another boy, I felt so stupid for not realising it was always 50-50. 
I'm now nearly 39 weeks, and although I still have bad days, I can honestly say I'm looking forward to meeting my baby and just want him here safely. 
Hopefully in time you'll feel better too :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I imagine I will be in this position soon as I have 2 boys and can't shake off the feeling it will be another boy. I had gd after boy no'2 so i'm trying to prepare myself by thinking of nice boys names and I will get him a nice outfit. The longing for the opposite sex is natural so just be kind on yourself, you're not a bad person for wanting a daugher after 2 boys. I don't think men understand, I know my dh would like a daughter but will be happy with another boy too.


----------



## dollych

Thanks so much for all your lovely comments. I feel a bit better today, just in shock yesterday
I'm sorry to all those who are swaying right now for my silly comments about the diet..... It must work for some!!. I was just in denial yesterday and needed to vent.
Good luck to everyone and I really really hope you all get your dreamed of little girls or boys xxxx


----------



## skyraaa

I'm the other way got 2 girls now preggas with my 3rd girl I was disappointed at first but now I'm excited , il never get my lil boy but really does gender matter that much?? U will still get that gorgeous lil baby at the end of it I'm now so thankful for what I have :) x


----------



## michellebby

I have 2 boys ATM and I'm pregnant again I desperately want a girl and I know I will be a little (okay a lot) disappointed I have tried for years to have this baby and I'm grateful I'm pregnant and everything is well but I really hope this is my princess (I find out in couple weeks)

Hope u feel better soon :hugs: :hugs: just remember that baby is healthy and while he's not the right gender he's still part of you and in time u will get over the initial disappointment xx


----------



## motherofboys

So sorry you didn't hear girl.


----------

